
Ask HN: Reputation systems that balance incumbency - cyphunk
Are there any internet based reputation systems where value&#x2F;rank&#x2F;weight is influenced by time?<p>For example articles at HN have a time weight due to chronological ordering but a time effect doesn&#x27;t apply to user weighting.<p>I&#x27;m asking about this for broader applications and not so much to determine if one way is better than the other.
======
sharemywin
So your talking about a system where earlier user's posts have more weight
than newer users?

~~~
cyphunk
Perhaps? I'm looking for systems that attempt to address such perceived
advantages.

Perhaps this example is clearer: A system where user reputation tapers off
over time. This would impact the early adopter advantage. This would probably
be a bad idea for many online communities but perhaps not all.

In general I'm interested in any system that has a different model then the
traditional vanilla up button / like accumulative system.

